# Install cement board over drywall?



## aklindow (Mar 7, 2015)

I am currently getting ready to tile my corner shower. I've already removed the old glued-on surround and am prepping to install the cement board. The wall with the plumbing is as expected, 1/2 inch drywall over studs. The other wall is where I'm having issues. The surround on this side was almost recessed into the wall and flush with the surrounding drywall. When I removed the surround, I found a single panel of 1/4 inch wood paneling. Removed that to find drywall behind but it's recessed 1/2 an inch into the wall. I will attach a picture, as it hard to explain. But my question is, can I install the cement board over the drywall to make everything flush or do I put something else behind the cement board? My intentions were to cut out the drywall and apply directly to the studs on both walls.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never install tile board over drywall.
Get rid of it and shim out the studs.


----------

